# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Tran jaki najlepszy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam chciałam zapytać  jaki tran najlepszy- najzdrowszy (AKCEPTOWANE TYLKO W KAPSUŁKACH) dla trzylatka ? a jaki dla mnie osoby dorosłej w ciąży i ile  ? chodzi mi ile wit.D-A - trzeba dostarczyć dziennie dlz trzylatka?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

proszę o odp.

----------


## Viola

Najlepszy jest Blue Ice fermented cod liver , naturalny, surowy, nieprzetworzony, fermentowany. Nie ma lepszego tranu na swiecie. Przede wszystkim zawiera kwasy tłuszczowe EPA i DHA a oleje tylko ALA, no i zawiera duzo wit. D, warto zimą zaopatrzyc się w ten produkt. Blue Ice Fermented Cod Liver Oil Unflavoured 237ml, Organic Food UK

kto kuma English polecam Comparing Omega 3s from Fish and Flax Seed Oil

----------


## Vollamed_pl

Dorosłym zdecydowanie polecam tran Ecomer lub Iskial. Ten ostatni jest zdecydowanie tańszy. Dla dzieci, tran Mollers. Bardzo reklamowany, ale dzieci znajomej bardzo go lubią. Infekcje zawsze jakoś je omijają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie ma wielkiej roznicy miedzy jednym a drugim, 
bierz taki ktory ma podobny sklad a najlepsza cene i juz  :Smile:

----------


## Hebanny

Ja odradzam jedynie tran  z firmy Gal, moje dziecko miało przez niego problemy i trafiło do lekarza, UWAŻAJCIE na ten tran !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

problemy przez tran Gal? nie wierzę, moim zdaniem jest najlepszy z dostępnych na rynku, ale wiadomo trzeba się ściśle trzymać dawkowania. Ja kupuję go od lat, płynny i w kapsułkach i jestem bardzo zadowolona z działania.

----------


## misiaka

również kupuję tran od Gala od bardzo dawna i jestem zadowolona z jakości, działania, ceny. Teraz piję smakowy cytrynowy, ale miałam również w kapsułkach. Polecam kupić i pić dla poprawy odporności i samopoczucia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie lubię tranu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jestem z tych, którzy nie tkną się tranu w płynie - mam odruch wymiotny :/ Niemniej trany w kapsułkach łykam co roku, w tym roku mam tran norweski Gal, za który zapłaciłam grosze. Mam tylko nadzieję, że moje serducho odwdzięczy mi się na starość dobrym zdrowiem  :Smile: )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam tran Rosita Extra Virgin Cod Liver Oil (evclo.com) - naturalny, surowy, nieprzetworzony i niefermentowany (całkiem smaczny :Wink: ).

----------

